# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Spese legali liquidate in sentenza

## fabrizio

Ho un dubbio inerente ad una procedura di concordato preventivo: un creditore privilegiato aveva azionato un decreto ingiuntivo opposto dalla società debitrice prima dell'apertura della procedura di concordato preventivo.
Oggi, a procedura già omologata, viene emessa la sentenza definitiva che condanna la società debitrice anche al pagamento di spese legali, tali spese che natura assumono? l'avvocato di parte del creditore ne rivendica la prededucibilità in quanto inerenti ad una causa promossa in pendenza di procedura concorsuale; ma non andrebbero considerate in chirografo??

----------


## f.p

> un creditore privilegiato aveva azionato un decreto ingiuntivo opposto dalla società debitrice prima dell'apertura della procedura di concordato preventivo

  ma il giudice delegato aveva ratificato il mandato al difensore della società in concordato?

----------


## fabrizio

Questo sinceramente non mi risulta, ma dovrei verificare meglio, se così non fosse?

----------


## f.p

> Questo sinceramente non mi risulta, ma dovrei verificare meglio, se così non fosse?

  l'ammissione della società debitrice al concordato preventivo determina un'ipotesi di "litis consorzio necessario": l'attore avrebbe dovuto chiamare in causa anche il commissario giudiziale al fine di ottenere una sentenza opponibile alla procedura (ovvero alla massa).
se non c'è stata ratifica del mandato del difensore (e quindi la procedura di concordato preventivo non è stata chiamata in causa) la sentenza è opponibile solo alla società e non già alla massa.
in queste condizioni, il commissario non sarebbe tenuto a pagare neppure il debito, figuriamoci le spese in prededuzione! 
cavilli..  :Smile:

----------

